# Anyone want to fish?



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to take my boat out for the first time, so I am looking for someone in the Crestview-Niceville-Shalimar area that knows what they are doing to come out with me tomorrow and/or Sunday. Any Takers? All you need is your own tackle/rods and drinks if you want them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jeepNfool said:


> I want to take my boat out for the first time, so I am looking for someone in the Crestview-Niceville-Shalimar area that knows what they are doing to come out with me tomorrow and/or Sunday. Any Takers? All you need is your own tackle/rods and drinks if you want them.


 
I would love to but I have to work due to Cinco De Mayo. Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

No worries...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you seen the weather forecast?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

small craft warnings tomorrow what do you want to catch ? How far do you plan to go ??


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

Think Im going to cancel it. When I looked earlier, everything was different. Now the weather has changed again. I think I will wait till there is absolutely no rain and try to go out. I was going to go in the bay and fish the flats and midbay bridge, but probably shouldnt try to learn the boat in this weather..Just excited to take it out for the first time now that I have all my fishing gear..


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

what kinda boat do you have? im in pensacola but i dont mind meeting at the dock. just let me know, im free wednesday also if you wanna do a weekday inshore/offshore trip.


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

18' Center Console Angler. Cant go wednesday, got a Dr. appt.


----------

